# Concord CD2, Precision power, DB Drive worth messing with?



## rebar (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey everyone.. I just dug some old relics out and was wondering if I should reinstall them in my new to me 97 cummins. 

Concord CD2
Precision power PPI-4200AM
DB Drive SPA 1250.1

The DB drive replaced a rockford fosgate amp, and Ive never used it. I hear they get hot.

Would it be worth while?

Thanks!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

The Precision Power 4200AM is a gem. Definitely worth running the main speakers with it if it is still on good working order.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I had a CD2 back in the day - got it right when they came out. Paid big bucks for that deck. I'd use it if I were gonna listen to a lot of CDs. Otherwise nothing special about it & I remember hating the volume control - wound up installing a MSI Monolithic preamp so I could have a volume knob.


----------



## rebar (Nov 25, 2014)

rob feature said:


> I had a CD2 back in the day - got it right when they came out. Paid big bucks for that deck. I'd use it if I were gonna listen to a lot of CDs. Otherwise nothing special about it & I remember hating the volume control - wound up installing a MSI Monolithic preamp so I could have a volume knob.


Thanks. I bought mine new too. 

Im wondering if the FM reception of the CD2 is as good as the factory stereo or better than new head units because I listen to FM the most.. 

I found some bad reviews of the DB drive SPA 1250.1. A couple reports of running hot and shutting down..


----------



## Bullitt 736 (Dec 15, 2018)

I owned a PPI 4200 and 2030 years ago. They were great amps back then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph brown (Sep 29, 2021)

rebar said:


> Hey everyone.. I just dug some old relics out and was wondering if I should reinstall them in my new to me 97 cummins.
> 
> Concord CD2
> Precision power PPI-4200AM
> ...


Cd 2 for sale. Best cd ever. If it works. 400.00


----------

